

James Cameron: Watching Avatar on an iPhone is dumb - steve19
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/james-cameron-watching-avatar-on-an-iphone-is-dumb--679455

======
steve19
I often watch movies and TV shows (via. MythTV) on my iPod Touch.

I often favor the convenience over the artistic experience.

If I want to appreciate the art I go see it on the silver screen.

